# Duck's Back vs Arborcoat vs Sikkens vs Cabbots



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

What Stain do yoi guys like better and for what reason. Which is the best solid, semi solid and semi transparent for the price and lastly would y'all pay the extra money foe the sikkens?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Sikkens,no. Arborcoat is not easily available where I live so I use super deck and like it over other stuff.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

kmp said:


> Sikkens,no. Arborcoat is not easily available where I live so I use super deck and like it over other stuff.


Why dont you like sikkens? And which super deck product fo you use


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

It depends on what the project is.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Semi-transparent I use twp100 and duckback for solid stain, don't get into semi sold much. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Last deck I cleaned and refurbished--used Armstrong/Clark semi Trans in Amber color on the top handrail and deck boards. All uprights were Duxback solid in a complimenting color. 

I will be doing a newly built soon using the Armstrong/Clark again with Duxback, SW or Arbor Coat solid for the upright pieces. The semi-Trans/ solid combo gives a unique look and clients are very happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I figure sooner or later consumers are going to wise up. so I carry California paint's Storm stains. Nothing else.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Storm Stain is the bomb. Armstrong Clark, TWP and Storm stain are the only stains I use.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't like the shine of sikkens and don't like the film forming vs deeper penetration, although I haven't used all their products. I like super deck because of no shine and better penetration into the wood. I used some TWR, I think that was it, this summer that I liked.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't like the shine of sikkens and don't like the film forming vs deeper penetration, although I haven't used all their products. I like super deck because of no shine and better penetration into the wood. I used some TWR, I think that was it, this summer that I liked.I like the super deck transparent and semi-transparent.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> I figure sooner or later consumers are going to wise up. so I carry California paint's Storm stains. Nothing else.


Who do you get your California Paints from? I dont think I have seen much of that here in Atlanta.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

TWP 100 series. I recently used Super Deck Semi transparent on a job and was impressed. It seemed a bit thicker than the Deckscapes Semi transparent in the same cedar tone color. Maybe not but seemed that way.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

A lot of folks seem very happy with Ready Seal. I've never used it, but may be just right for certain projects. I think it would be hard to beat Armstrong Clark in semi transparent. Can't buy it locally so I order online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

